# Is it safe to buy iphone factory unlocked from ebay



## write2anandsharma (Jun 1, 2013)

Hello TDF membes,

I am new to the forum and want to buy a smartphone. Coming straight to my query.....Is it safe and legal to buy factory unlocked phones from ebay. My eyes are set on this....
Brand New Factory Unlocked Apple Iphone 4S - 32GB | eBay

My queries/doubts:--
1. Is it safe and legal to buy this phone.
2. Is it update-able.
3. Are they so called JAIL-BRAKED phones. Dont know much about what is JAIL-BREAK.
4. Are they really brand new phones.
5. Will i be able to install paid and legal app in this phone.

Please answer these questions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 1, 2013)

1)It is safe DEPENDING upon the seller
2)Most likely it wont be updatable as these are separately unlocked phones
3)They might/might not be.. If you are buying from ebay, jail breaking yourself is recommended
4)In the USA, they sell phones with contracts.. you pay a certain amount and pay the rest along with your mobile fee in a pre planned package..What these guys do is, get loads of phones through contracts and pay little bit more via external unlocking agencies to unlock these devices from their carrier network and sell it at a premium rate here
5)Again, installing paid apps depends whether this was jailbroken already or not.. You should be able to tho


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 1, 2013)

I would say better get LG Optimus G or Sony Xperia ZL than 4S......iPhone 4S is comparable to my S2 on the basis of features & hardware. Apple products are just costly gadgets for show off. If u are buying it for show off then go ahead.

Yeah the deal seems to be safe as the seller is Top-rated seller. Top-rated & Power sellers are considered good sellers in ebay. Note that the phone has 3 months seller warranty & *not manufacturer warranty*. The seller states that the phone is update able, so it would be most probably not jail broken


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Jun 2, 2013)

write2anandsharma said:


> Hello TDF membes,
> 
> I am new to the forum and want to buy a smartphone. Coming straight to my query.....Is it safe and legal to buy factory unlocked phones from ebay. My eyes are set on this....
> Brand New Factory Unlocked Apple Iphone 4S - 32GB | eBay
> ...




1. Is it safe and legal to buy this phone.
(yes its 100% Legal to buy) - (regarding safe - I have seen the listing, he is an power-seller so its safe)
(but you will not get any warranty in India as International warranty is not covered in India) - but who cares about warranty.
2. Is it update-able.
(as its unlocked - its update-able - )

3. Are they so called JAIL-BRAKED phones. Dont know much about what is JAIL-BREAK.
(no they are not called Jail Breaked Phones, now Y not?? JB is nothing - in simple their is an third party developers who have created a Cydia (a appstore) not legal which allows customization of your iphone.

Installing that you need to JB it, nothing more than that.
If you want that then you need to do it or else nothing is required to be done.

4. Are they really brand new phones.
Yes they are brand new - ask the seller that will this phones be sealed or not.
Also when you get the phone,just check the serial no. at Apple website and it will show you the exact date of purchase.

+10 to 15 Days is normal as these phones are imported.

5. Will i be able to install paid and legal app in this phone.
Yes you can install anything.
Just you need an Apple ID to download stuffs from Appstore.


So I would suggest you to buy the phone without any worry.




Nerevarine said:


> 1)It is safe DEPENDING upon the seller
> 2)Most likely it wont be updatable as these are separately unlocked phones
> 3)They might/might not be.. If you are buying from ebay, jail breaking yourself is recommended
> 4)In the USA, they sell phones with contracts.. you pay a certain amount and pay the rest along with your mobile fee in a pre planned package..What these guys do is, get loads of phones through contracts and pay little bit more via external unlocking agencies to unlock these devices from their carrier network and sell it at a premium rate here
> 5)Again, installing paid apps depends whether this was jailbroken already or not.. You should be able to tho



Point 1) agreed 
Point 2) please don't misguide when you have no knowledge regarding it.
it completely says FACTORY unlocked - so its update-able till date Apple support it. 
Point 3) hmm - do I need to comment anything- already explained above.
Point 4) Information is correct - but first check the listing and then comment - not relevant at all.
Point 5) Explained above - not relevant to the users questionning


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 2, 2013)

> Point 2) please don't misguide when you have no knowledge regarding it.


Agreed


> not relevant at all.


Not agreed


> not relevant to the users questionning


this too

BTW OP, Nexus 4 pwns the crap out that phone.. you even get warranty alongside


----------



## Kev.Ved (Jun 2, 2013)

Go for the EMI & exchange option available for iPhone. Good to have a quality product at hand, rather than have numerous doubts.


----------



## raksrules (Jun 3, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> 1)It is safe DEPENDING upon the seller
> 2)Most likely it wont be updatable as these are separately unlocked phones
> 3)They might/might not be.. If you are buying from ebay, jail breaking yourself is recommended
> 4)In the USA, they sell phones with contracts.. you pay a certain amount and pay the rest along with your mobile fee in a pre planned package..What these guys do is, get loads of phones through contracts and pay little bit more via external unlocking agencies to unlock these devices from their carrier network and sell it at a premium rate here
> 5)Again, installing paid apps depends whether this was jailbroken already or not.. You should be able to tho



Lots of misinformation here. 

It is updatable as it is FACTORY UNLOCKED. Simple as that.
Point# 4 here is totally irrelevant and also if you know how carrier contracts works in US, then you should know that if someone buys a phone on contract, he has to pay for that contract for like 2 years irrespective of he whether he uses that phone or not. So people cannot just buy loads of phone and bring here.


----------

